# Nice Snapper Night + Groupers & Red



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Made it out again with Brandon (Brandonshobie) Thursday (2/9) in the evening thanks to the continued nice weather window. Started off steady catching a few nice sized snapper. 
About an hour in and I thought I had a smaller one but turned out to be a Redfish. As the evening wore on Brandon hooked into a couple of hosses over 30". I managed one right at 30" and then finished off the night with a nice surprise - 2 Groupers. 
Bite slowed down about 9:30 so we headed in. Final tally between us 10 Snapper, 1 Redfish, 2 Grouper. Not bad for a quick outing.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Niice gags! Way to go.
You were in kayaks, right? How fr out was this if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Paolo said:


> Niice gags! Way to go.
> You were in kayaks, right? How fr out was this if you don't mind me askin?


Thanks - yes we were in yaks. Depth wise, I'm pretty sure it was over our heads.


----------



## Filet N Release (Jun 26, 2009)

I saw your post on FB this morning. Nice haul. Surprised you didn’t catch a coelacanth or Atlantic sturgeon to go along with all those other endangered fish.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What do ya think a 30 inch Snapper weighs???


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

need2fish said:


> Thanks - yes we were in yaks. Depth wise, I'm pretty sure it was over our heads.


I'm told old, to busted up for that kind of thing. Do you ever hook fish that drag your butt around? Those *are* nice fish for a "row boat".


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> I'm told old, to busted up for that kind of thing. Do you ever hook fish that drag your butt around? Those *are* nice fish for a "row boat".


Probably not as much effort as you think Capt. You definitely get towed around a bit by the bigger ones. Especially the ones that make good horizontal runs.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

need2fish said:


> Probably not as much effort as you think Capt. You definitely get towed around a bit by the bigger ones. Especially the ones that make good horizontal runs.


Maybe a couple of surgeries back, say about 20yrs ago. Darn sure would have done it then. I like the affordability, but the down side is becoming Capt Ahab! You be careful, someone might not appriciate that happening to you! Keep posting pictures, they *are safe* for me to view!


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful Fish. Betting it was a fun night.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Well done guys!

Alex


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Mark I should of got pics of you holding up your groupers. Heck of a night on the water.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

need2fish said:


> Thanks - yes we were in yaks. Depth wise, I'm pretty sure it was over our heads.


lol, good job guys


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! Good job. Can't wait til snapper season.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

30inch snapper imo about 9 IBS very nice fish,:thumbsup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Most online fish weight calculators have snapper at 30 inch length being 13# and change. If you give girth they give you a better estimate. If you don't have the girth they just use an average girth to calculate it. They all seem to work the same but I have no idea how accurate they are.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

need2fish said:


> Most online fish weight calculators have snapper at 30 inch length being 13# and change. If you give girth they give you a better estimate. If you don't have the girth they just use an average girth to calculate it. They all seem to work the same but I have no idea how accurate they are.


Been thinking. What is the length and beam of your craft? I like the PVC recorder bracket. Been there and done type that of fabrication.
Not to nosey, but how tall are you? Weight?
A bilge pump? which means a battery
You must get wet? How often?
Have you had any mishaps?
On average, how far is a complete fishing trip? Regardless of the type of fishing?

I have never been to the Pensacola water front. Do they have docks for ships? Those bottom fish must create a bit of a listing problem. Any 10-20lb bottom fish would create a noticeable tilt downward....... but perhaps less, if you use a hand line??? Can you tell, I am yearning for days like that.... I'm afraid they are long gone!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a bunch a questions - I'll send you a PM Capt.


----------

